# New MacAir



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Any rumors as to what new features the new MacAir may have? I'm ready to buy!

I need to upgrade 3 Macs to the new OS. I get giddy waiting.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Just the usual suspects...

1) Backlit keyboard

2) Upgraded nVidia graphics board

3) i5 dual core processor

4) Best of all, 3G capability. 

    We'll see which of these come true.


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

Should I be vewwy vewwy sowwy I bought a ThinkPad?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Eeyore said:


> Just the usual suspects...
> 
> 1) Backlit keyboard
> 
> ...


Not too many, likely. I believe the backlit keyboard was dropped due to size/weight, and is therefore unlikely to come back. Doing semi-discrete graphics on a thin and light is basically impossible now that Intel has banned 3rd party chipsets, so you won't be seeing an nVidia GPU of any kind (upgraded or not) on any future Airs unless Apple continues to use the 6-year-old Core2 architecture. #3 is the most likely of the bunch, as there's finally a ULV version of the i5 available. And I don't know that I see Apple wanting to sell wifi/AT&T/Verizon SKUs of all the MBA configurations, especially when most owners are likely to have a smartphone from which tethering is possible.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Sounds really promising to me. I really need to pick up a new macbook air soon.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> Just the usual suspects...
> 
> 1) Backlit keyboard
> 
> ...


----------

